
Burnout - fredrivett
https://hitreply.co/ep/3/burnout/
======
fredrivett
Hey

In this weeks episode we talk about burnout. Mike shares his experiences with
it, and we have a couple of special guests on the show too.

As always we'd love to hear your thoughts, just Hit Reply and let us know

Thanks!

